# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Dünya Klasikleri - Serdar Yıldırım

## Serdar102

DÜNYA KLASİKLERİ - SERDAR YILDIRIM
ZÜRAFA İLE KARINCA
Zürafa ile karınca arkadaş olmuşlar. Zürafaların ses telleri yokmuş, konuşamazlarmış ama bu zürafa konuşuyormuş: " Sen ne diyorsun arkadaş? Dünyada insan nüfusu çok fazla. Yedi milyar kadar var. Orta ölçekli bir şehir nüfusu üç milyon. "
Zürafa konuşmasını bitirince karınca başlamış anlatmaya: " Yedi milyar insan çok az. Dünyadaki karıncaların toplamı sekiz yüz milyardan fazla. Bir şehir üç milyon diyorsun. İçinde benim de yaşadığım orta boy bir karınca yuvası beş metre derinliğinde ve on iki metre eninde sekiz milyon karıncayı barındırıyor. Karıncalar dünyadaki karada yaşayan canlıların toplamından daha çoktur. "
Zürafa: " Biz zürafalar ise, uzun boyluyuz ama sayımız azdır. Dünyadaki zürafaları toplasan yirmi bin etmez. Nedeni az ürememizden. Yavru zürafaların büyümesi yıllar alır. Aslanlardan başka düşmanımız yoktur. Mağaramız, evimiz yoktur. Tabi siz toprak altında yaşadığınız için türlü tehlikelerden uzaksınız. "
Karınca: " Neden? Karıncaların hiç mi düşmanı yok sanıyorsun. Bir karıncayiyen yuvanın başına çöreklense birkaç yüz karınca yemeden gitmez. Uzun, ip gibi dili yapışkanlıdır ve her dilini ağzına çekişte pek çok karınca yakalar. "
Zürafa: " Bak karınca, benim dilim de uzundur. "
Zürafa yanındaki ağacın üst dallarında durmakta olan karıncaya dilini göstermiş. Zürafanın kırk santimetre boyundaki uzun dilini gören karınca hayretler içinde kalmış ve bir an boş bulunarak aşağı düşmüş. Karıncanın düşüşünü çaresizlik içinde seyreden zürafa birkaç adım geri gitmiş. Sağa sola bakınmış. Karınca ağacın alt dallarına, yapraklarına mı takıldı, yoksa yere, çimenlerin arasına mı düştü belli değilmiş. Üstüne basarım, karıncaya bir zarar veririm diye arayamamış. Zürafa daha sonra yürüyüp gitmiş.
Birkaç gün sonra zürafa o ağacın yanından geçiyormuş. Bir ses duyunca başını çevirmiş, aynı karınca, aynı dalın üstünde duruyormuş. Seslenen oymuş.
Karınca: " Zürafa, baksana buraya. Öyle geçip gidiyorsun. İki gündür buradayım. Ben yere düştükten sonra hemen toparlanıp ayağa kalktım. Sen bakındın, beni göremedin, gittin. Ertesi gün bu dala çıktım. Seni bekledim. Her neyse sonunda geldin ya seni çok özlemiştim. "
Zürafa: " Ben de seni çok özledim, karınca. Hayatta olman beni sevindirdi. "
Karınca: " Bak zürafa, konuşmamıza devam ederiz ama bir daha dilini göstermek yok. Tamam mı? "
Bunun üzerine zürafa: " Tamam karınca kardeş, bir daha dilimi göstermem. " demiş ve gülüşmüşler.

-----------------------------------------------------------
GERGEDAN, FİL, ZÜRAFA VE MAYMUN
Fil, gergedan ve zürafa ile arkadaşmış ama gergedan ile zürafa arkadaş değilmiş. Filin zürafa ile konuştuğunu gören gergedan bunu önemsemezmiş. Zürafa fili gergedanla konuşurken görünce üzülür ve gergedanla arkadaşlığına bir son vermelisin, dermiş. Oralarda büyük bir yemiş ağacı varmış. Gergedan dallara ulaşamaz ağacın dibine düşen yemişlerle idare edermiş. Fil alt dallarda bulduğu yemişleri koparıp yermiş. Zürafa ise, orta seviyedeki dallardan kopardığı yemişleri yermiş. Esas olgun ve tatlı yemişler üst dallardaymış ama hiçbiri bu yemişlere ulaşamazmış.
Günün birinde bir maymun yemiş ağacına çıkmış ve üst dallardaki yemişleri yemeye başlamış. Maymunu gören gergedan, fil ve zürafa öylece bakakalmışlar. Durumu farkeden maymun, yemişler bana da onlara da yeter deyip, topladığı yemişleri ikram etmiş. Maymunun yardımlaşma ve paylaşma isteğini gören gergedan ile zürafa maymundan utanmışlar. Önce file sonra da birbirlerine sıkıca sarılmışlar. Sonsuza kadar arkadaş kalacaklarına söz verip maymunu dördüncü olarak aralarına almışlar.

-----------------------------------------------------------
ŞARKI SÖYLEYEN AYICIK
Ayıcığın annesini avcılar vurmuş. Yalnız kalan ayıcık ormanda zor günler geçirmeye başlamış. Çok dertliymiş. Derdini şarkı söyleyerek hafifletmeye çalışmış. Şarkılarında annesinin vuruluşunu ve yalnız kalışını anlatmış. Ayıcık şarkı söylerken bülbüller, kanaryalar bile susarmış. Geçen günlerle birlikte orman hayvanlarından pek çok taraftar toplamış. Annesini vuran avcıları taraftarlarına yakalatmış. Onları korsanlardan kalmış demir parmaklıklı bir mağaraya hapsetmiş. Uzun yıllar mağaranın önünde nöbet beklemiş. Annesini geri getiremezmiş ama bu avcılar cezasını çekmeliymiş. Zamanla avcılar ölüp gitmiş. Ayıcık kocaman bir ayıymış artık ve iki yavrusu olmuş. Yavrularını büyütürken, avcıların acımasız olduğunu ve onlardan sakınmak gerektiğini bıkmadan anlatmış.
Bizim ayının sonu annesinin sonu gibi avcıların elinden olmuş. İki yavrusuyla birlikte yaban armudu yemeye gidiyormuş ki, avcılar onu görmüş. Avcıların attığı kurşunlardan kurtulamamış ve son sözleri, yavrularım, ah yavrularım, olmuş. Yavruları yakalayan avcılar, onları ayıcılara satmış. Ayıcılar, yavruları altında ateş yanan kızgın saç üzerinde yürüterek eğitmeye başlamışlar. Onları sopayla döverek boyun eğdirmişler. İki yavru büyüdüklerinde burunlarında birer zincirli demir halka varmış. Zincirin ucu ayıcının elindeymiş. Ayıcı zinciri çektiğinde can acısından bağırırlar ve seyirciler de gülermiş.

-----------------------------------------------------------
YEŞİL AYICIK
Yeşil ayıcık uzaydan gelmiş. Dünya onun bilmediği bir yermiş. Uçan dairesini bir dağın yamaçlarına indirmiş. Bu dağ Uludağ'mış. Uludağ'da gezmiş, dolaşmış. Ağaçları, çiçekleri görmüş. Çimenlere uzanmış, yatmış. Şarkılar söylemiş. Çok mutluymuş. İyi ki, bu gezegene indim, diye düşünmüş. Burası ne güzel yermiş. Havası, suyu ve toprağıyla dört dörtlükmüş.
Yeşil ayıcık daha sonra uçan dairesine binmiş. Bursa semalarında bir süre uçtuktan sonra, Marmara Denizi'ne doğru yönelmiş. Orada gemileri, kayıkları görmüş. Uzaklarda bir plaj varmış. Bu plajda insanlar denize giriyorlarmış. İyice alçalmış, insanlara selam vermiş, el sallamış. İnsanlar da ona selam vermişler, el sallamışlar. Denizin üstüne inecekmiş ki, bip bip sesini duymuş. Annesi arıyormuş. İnmekten vazgeçmiş ve hızla yükselerek geldiği gezegene doğru yola çıkmış.

-----------------------------------------------------------
İPEK BÖCEKLERİ VE CEVDET
İpek böceği dut yaprağı yiyerek büyür, gelişir. Daha sonra kozasını örer ve bu kozadan kelebek olarak çıkar. Onların bu özelliğini bilen on iki yaşındaki Cevdet ipek böceklerinden kendisi için, büyük bir koza örmelerini istedi. Kozanın içinde değişim geçirerek kelebek olacaktı. Yüce dağdaki sarp ve yalçın kayalıklardan kartal yumurtası bulup getirecekti. Kartal yumurtasının üstüne delik açarak, buraya sokup çıkaracağı öğretmen kalemleri öğrencilere 10, 20 yerine 30, 40 verecekti.
Örneğin, matematik dersi sınavında öğrenci soruyu doğru yorumlamış, işlem de doğru ama sonucu yanlış bulmuş. Bu durumda öğretmen öğrencisinin bilgisini ve çabasını gözardı etmeyecek ve 10 puanlık soruya hiç olmazsa 5 puan verecekti. O sorudan 5 puan bu sorudan 3 puan derken, öğrenci 40 alırsa , bir diğer sınavda 50 - 60 alıp o dersten geçme şansını yakalar. Gayrete gelir çalışır. Ama 10 alan öğrenci, nasıl olsa bu dersten geçemem deyip o derse çalışmaz. Bu durum bilgi kaybına neden olur. Cevdet'ten bunları dinleyen ipek böcekleri birkaç saat içinde büyük bir koza ördüler. Cevdet ertesi gün kozadan kelebek olarak çıktı ve yüce dağdan bir kartal yumurtası bulup getirdi. Daha sonra kartal yumurtasına batırdığı tükenmez kalemleri sınıf arkadaşı Ali'ye verdi ve kalemleri öğretmenler gününde okuldaki öğretmenlere armağan etmesini istedi. Kelebek Cevdet eğitimdeki büyük bir sorunu çözmüş olmanın verdiği keyifle bir daha dönmemek üzere gökyüzüne doğru kanat çırparak uçtu, gitti.

-----------------------------------------------------------
SERDAR BEY+ÇİLEK=BÖBREKTE KUM 
Serdar Bey akşamüstü kırtasiye dükkanını kapamış, evine dönerken pazardan 1 kg. mis kokulu çilek aldı. Yolda birkaç kere çileklerden yemek istedi fakat etrafta insanlar olduğu için yiyemedi. Akşam yemeğinde çilek yedi sonra yattı, uyudu. Gece yarısı uyandı, sağ ayağı kasılıyordu. Sol tarafındaki böbreği ağrıyordu. Sabahı zor etti ve hastaneye gitti. Doktora gece olanları kısaca anlattı.
Doktor: " Dün akşam çilek yedin mi? " diye sordu. Serdar Bey'in kafasına dank etti. Zalim çilek, diye düşündü. Demek sabaha kadar çektiğim acının sebebi çilekmiş: " Evet yedim, dedi. Ama bir daha yemem. "
Doktor reçete yazdı. Ağrı kesici iğne verdi. İğne, Serdar Bey'in böbrek ağrısını ve sağ ayak kasılmalarını yok etti.
Aradan 12 yıl geçti. Serdar Bey bu sürede çilek yemedi. Çileğin mis kokusuna aldanmadı. Onun üstünde mikroskobik kumların olduğunu hiçbir zaman unutmadı. Sağlığına önem veren herkesten kesinlikle çilekten uzak durmalarını istemeyi ihmal etmedi. Yılda 3-4 defa çilek yemedi diye bir şey kaybetmedi.

-----------------------------------------------------------
BATAKLIKTA KURBAĞA ARAYAN LEYLEK
Bataklıkta kurbağa arayan bir leylek varmış. Günlerini kurbağa aramakla geçirir ve yakaladığı kurbağayı yutarmış. Kurbağalar, bakmış olacak gibi değil, gün gelir bu leylek bizi de yutar ve bataklıkta kurbağa bırakmaz diyerek aralarında bir toplantı yapmışlar. Toplantıda bilge kurbağanın fikri öne çıkmış. Bataklığın derinliklerinde yaşayan zehirli kurbağaya rica edilecek ve leylek tarafından yutulması istenecekmiş. Leylek zehirli kurbağayı yutunca hayatı sona erecek ama diğer kurbağalar kurtulacakmış.
Bilge kurbağa ve birkaç kurbağa giderek zehirli kurbağayı bulmuşlar ve olanları anlatmışlar. Eğer bu fedakarlığı yaparsa kurbağaların kendisini hiç unutmayacaklarını ve adını altın harflerle bataklıktaki ağaçlara yazacaklarını söylemişler.
Bunun üzerine zehirli kurbağa: " Dediğinizi yapmazsam yıllar sonra beni kimse hatırlamaz mı? " diye sormuş.
Bilge kurbağa: " Tabi hatırlamaz. Ancak kahramanlar hatırlanır. Dediğimizi yapmazsan unutulur gidersin. "
Zehirli kurbağa: " Ben unutulmak istemiyorum. Kahraman olmak istiyorum. " demiş ve arka ayakları üstünde doğrulup göğsünü şişirmiş ve leyleğin yanına gitmiş. Leylek onu görmüş ve yakalayıp yutmuş. Böylelikle leyleğin de zehirli kurbağanın da hayatı son bulmuş. Bataklıktaki kurbağalar, zehirli kurbağanın adını altın harflerle ağaçlara yazmışlar. Aradan yıllar geçmesine karşın unutmamışlar. Adını hep Kahraman Kurbağa olarak hatırlamışlar.

-----------------------------------------------------------
YAVRU AYI TOMBİK
Ayının biri üçüz yavrulamış. Son doğan yavrunun adı Tombik'miş. Bir ay geçmiş, iki ay geçmiş Tombik'in boyu kardeşlerinin yarısı kadarmış. Anne ayı bakmış Tombik büyümeyecek yavrusunu terk etmiş. Tombik'i ormanda ağlarken gören bir geyik onu sahiplenmiş. Sütüyle beslemiş, annelik yapmış. Geçen yıllarla birlikte Tombik büyümüş, kocaman bir ayı olmuş. Bu arada geyik yaşlanmış ve eskisi gibi hızlı koşamaz olmuş.
Bir gün geyik ayılara yakalanmış. Bu ayılar, Tombik'in annesi ve büyümüş olan iki kardeşiymiş. Geyik bağırmış, Tombik'ten yardım istemiş. Tombik hızla gelerek kendisini besleyip büyütmüş olan geyiği kurtarmış. Bunun üzerine anne ayı yıllar önce terk ettiği yavrusunu tanımış: " Tombik, sen misin yavrum? Ben senin annenim. Bak bunlar kardeşlerin. Geyiği bırak da kendimize ziyafet çekelim. "
Tombik: " Evet, ben Tombik'im. Sen de beni yıllar önce terk eden annemsin. Beni bu geyik buldu. Sütüyle besledi, büyüttü. Bana iyi bakın, onu size yedirmem. "
Anne ayı: " Benim güzel oğlum, ben seni terk etmedim, ormanda kaybettim. Sonra çok aradım ama bulamadım. "
Tombik: " Çok mu aradın? Onun için defol git, gelme peşimizden diyordun. "
Anne ayı: " Tombik, ben senin annenim, seni ben doğurdum. "
Tombik: " Doğru, doğurdun ama beni bu geyik büyüttü. Doğuran mı, büyüten mi dersen, ben büyüten diyorum. "
Anne ayı, Tombik'in geyiği bırakmayacağını anlamış ve iki yavrusuyla oradan uzaklaşmış. Tombik yaşlı geyiği kucağına alarak barınak olarak kullandıkları mağaraya götürmüş.

-----------------------------------------------------------
KARTALLAR ÖRDEK OLMAZ 
Ördekler, daireler çizmişler, aralarında oyunlar oynarlarmış. Bu oyunların kendilerine yararı çok, başkalarına zararı yokmuş. Gün gelmiş bir ördek çıkmış, diğer ördekleri bir oyun oynamaya zorlamış. İlk anda taraftar toplamış ama pek çok ördek bir oyun oynamaya razı gelmemiş. Sonra kavga çıkmış. Tek tekçi ördek kararında diretmiş. Zamanla taraftarları çoğalmış. Kavgalarda galip gelen taraf olmuş. Ünü giderek yayılmış. Tek tekçi ördekten sonra pek çok ördek onun tahtına oturmuş ama bunlar tek tekçi ördeğin reklamını yapmışlar, onu övmüşler, göklere çıkarmışlar.
Aradan yüzyıllar geçmiş. Bir gün ördekler bir kartalı yakalamışlar ve boyun eğdirmeye çalışmışlar. Ayaklarına pranga vurmuşlar. Kartal bir oyunun zararını, çok oyunun yararını bıkmadan ördeklere anlatmış, durmuş. Ördekler, kartalın fikirlerini alkışlıyorlarmış ama nedeni bilinmez bir şekilde bir oyun kuralına bağlı kalmışlar. Yıllar sonra ördekler, kartallar ördek olmaz diyerek gitmesi için, onun ayaklarındaki prangaları sökmüşler.

-----------------------------------------------------------
KORKAK ASLAN
Kral aslan çok korkakmış. Çevredeki ormanların kralları elçi göndererek savaş çıkaracaklarını söyleyip altın isterlermiş. Korkak kral da, aman, savaş çıkmasın, barış içinde yaşayalım, deyip istenen altınları gönderirmiş. Yapılan antlaşma bir yıl sürermiş. Süre sonunda bir elçi gelir ve yeniden anlaşmak için altın istermiş. İstenen altının dozu giderek artmış ve beş bin, on bin altını bulmuş. Hazinedeki altınlar giderek azalmış. Kral aslan vezirlerini toplamış ve soruna çözüm aramaya başlamış. Vezirlerin ortak görüşü, sorunu kurnaz tilkinin çözeceği şeklindeymiş. Kurnaz tilki saraya davet edilmiş, olanlar anlatılmış.
Kurnaz tilki: " Sayın kralım, beni baş vezir yaparsanız sorunu kısa zamanda çözerim. " demiş.
Kral aslan: " Yeter ki savaş çıkmasın, altınlar bitmesin de ne istersen yap. Kurnaz tilki şu andan itibaren baş vezirimsin. Tam yetkiyle işe başla. "
Baş vezir tilki saraydan çıkıp gitmiş. Bir kaç saat sonra döndüğünde yanında uzun yeleli bir aslan varmış. Bu aslanı tahta oturtmuş ve gelirken verdiği talimatı aynen uygulamasını istemiş. Elçiler, salona alınmış ve onlar savaş tehdidiyle yüksek miktarda altın istemişler ama dublör aslan bağırıp çağırmış. Kalabalık bir ordu kurduğunu, savaş istediğini ve eğer canları tatlıysa on biner altın getirmelerini ihtar etmiş: " Yoksa ordumla gelirim ve taş üstünde taş bırakmam. " demiş. Koşar adım salondan çıkan elçiler, birkaç gün sonra on biner altın vererek birer yıllık barış antlaşması imzalamışlar. Olanları gizlice yan odadan izlemekte olan korkak kralın neşesine diyecek yokmuş. Dublörünü yüksek bir maaş karşılığında işe almış ve uzun yıllar onun gölgesinde krallığını sürdürmüş.

Yazan: Serdar Yıldırım

----------

